# Totally gutted.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone,
I am really really gutted that nasty nasty old  arrived this morning at work i just    We just want to be parents soo much i wanted it to be the best  for my mum for mothers day but i know she will be happy with a bunch of flowers and chocs etc etc.
We have just got to keep going and do this 6th and final go otherwise we wont end up doing it i am really trying soo much to be strong but everytime i do we get knocked back down again i keep telling myself we will be parents one day it would really make our lives complete is that really soo much to ask i wish you all  nicky.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hunni!

I am so sorry the  arrived   I have everything crossed for this go!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news nicky 
i understand what you mean about mothers day..every year for the last 8 yrs i have hoped that i will be able to tell my mum she is going to be a grandma, even have planned how i will tell her, but yet again this year it wont happen. she's having a pamper afternoon instead 
hope next time is the time for you

kj x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hunni sorry the witch got to u xx

Kate xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nicky - just wanted to send you a massive hug, why is life so unfair   good luck for your next cycle


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

petdowe
sorry for your bfn it is so hard   
strawbs xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Nicky

sorry to hear it's a bfn

have a glass or two of wine tonight & a nice evening with your DH

jen
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

So sorry - we all know hard it is and send you love.  Jen is right - have a big glass of wine!

Big hug....  and lots of positive thoughts to you and DH.

Take care

Molly xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Minkey x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Petdowe 


              So Sorry to hear your news    

            
            Take care 

            Francine xx


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Really sorry to hear your news stay  

Sara x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Nicky
I'm so sorry to read your news   
Thinking of you & sending you lots of   &   
Take care & get lots of tlc from DH, have some nice quality time together.
Remember it's "onwards & upwards" & just focus on how different things will be for you on Mothers Day next year      don't loose sight of your dream poppet.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
Thank you all soo much it really means alot knowing that your not alone even though sometimes you feel that you are and the main thing is we all have each other for support. I wish you all  take care and thanks again love nicky 
  .


----------

